# Forum Other Languages All other languages Arabic  Арабский язык

## Valda

(Написано без помощи. Может содержать ошибки...Даже-- вероятно содержать ошибки  ::  )  
Когда думаю о арабским языке, всегда возникают мышления терроризма для меня. А вам тоже? Просто... на последнее время я чувствую как будто я потеряла что-то в этой жизни. Когда мне была 13 лет, у меня была возможность изучить арабский язык или французский язык, в рамках учебного плана. По некоторые причинах, меня размещали в курсе арабского языка. Если у меня была выбор, я бы выбирала французский язык. Но, это не момент. Момент в том, что я бунтовала, и не хотела изучить. Я даже вот так скажу: знание арабского языка, чувствовал "злой" для меня. Все еще чувствовал "злой", по  правде  говоря. Неудобство, в противоположность выгоды (если вы пошлёте резюме, на пример, для израильской фирмой, и там написано что вы знаете арабский язык они сможете думать что вы арабские - а потом это недостаток на рынке труда Израиля).  
Еще скажу-- это как будто, нельзя его знать, или станут одним из них. Вот точно к и думала, а я не одна что так и думала. А вот еще предмет-- звук его всегда не понравилась. Гортанный язык. С булькающими звуками. Не звучит приятно. Но, сейчас мне беспокоить, что мой отвращение к терроризму, я связывала на язык. Главная мысль, я потеряла возможность знать еще язык, что мне следовала бы знать. Даже смогла найти хорошую роль в армии как переводчик, когда вербовала.   
 А вы, что думаете о арабским языке?

----------


## DrBaldhead

Вношу поправочки  ::  Мнение субъективное.
---
Когда я думаю об арабским языке, всегда возникают мышления терроризма для меня меня всегда посещают размышления о терроризме. А вам тожеА вас? Просто... на в последнее время я чувствую, как будто я потеряла что-то в этой жизни. Когда мне было 13 лет, у меня была возможность изучить арабский язык или французский язык, в рамках учебного плана. По некоторым причинам, меня размещали в курсе отправили на курсы арабского языка. Если бы у меня была выбор, я бы выбирала французский язык. Но, это не момент дело не в этом. МоментДело в том, что я бунтовала, и не хотела изучать. Я даже вот так скажу: знание арабского языка чувствовалось "злым" для меня. Все еще чувствовал "злой", по правде говоря По правде говоря, я чувствую это "зло" до сих пор. Неудобство, в противоположность выгоде (если вы пошлёте резюме, например, в израильскую фирму, и там напишете, что вы знаете арабский язык, они могут подумать, что вы арабские, - а потом это недостаток на рынке труда Израиля).   Еще скажуБолее того - это как будто нельзя его знать, или станут а то станешь одним из них. Вот точно так и думала, и я не одна что так и думала. А вот еще предмет одна вещь-- звук его всегда не понравилась никогда не нравился. Гортанный язык. С булькающими звуками. Звучит неприятно. Но, сейчас меня беспокоит, что мой отвращение к терроризму, я связывала на язык я связала с языком мое отвращение к терроризму. Главная мысль, что я потеряла возможность знать еще один язык, который мне следовало бы знать. Может, я даже смогла бы найти хорошую роль в армии как переводчик, когда вербовалась.   
А вы, что что вы думаете об арабским языке? 
--- 
Располагает ли язык к терроризму? Очевидно, нет. Идут ли эти люди на терроризм только потому, что они - арабы? Маловероятно. Не язык виноват. Виноваты агрессивные радикально мусульманские проповедники, призывающие бить и жечь всех, кто отличается. Виноваты деструктивные силы, которым выгодны все эти конфликты. Много причин разных. Но арабские язык и культура тут не причем.

----------


## Valda

ОГРОМНОЕ спасибо для отличные поправки!!  ::  Рада что ты, кажется, всё понял.  
Я знаю что ты прав, в смысле критического мышления. я знаю что не язык виноват, но все же чувствую себя дрожу, хочу тошнить, когда только слышу этот язык. Как будто я пережившая травма. Всегда когда я сталкиваюсь с этим языком, слышу "Смерть Израилю" что ли, на новости. Я чувствую что если я учу любой язык, я проявлю уважение для него. Не хочу проявить уважение к арабскому языку, когда все ассоциации для меня - плохие. У вас даже нет одной отрицательной мысли когда слышите его?

----------


## Leha von Stiller

У меня лично таких ассоциаций с ним нет.  Я даже хотел бы когда-нибудь его выучить. Хотя могу тебя понять - я чувствую то же самое к чеченскому языку, например.

----------


## MarkRWayne

Террористы существуют во всех странах и говорят на всех языках.  Поскольку терроризм часто ассоцируется с мусульманскими странами, арабский язык имеет "подозрительный" характер для многих.  Если, например, в аэропорту** человек увидит на полу какую-то бумажку с арабским шрифтом, наверняка ему придёт в голову такая мысль, что надо сразу обратиться к полицейским, потому что человек, написавший это сообщение в арабском шрифте, может быть террористом.  Это всё несмотря на то, что это сообщение, может быть, не было написанным на арабском языке, а на языке фарси, дари, или урду.  Самое главное - "неожиданный" арабский шрифт часто вызывает страх.  (Я думаю, что этот страх также происходит от того, что мы часто боимся того, что мы не понимаем...и арабский почерк часто бывает ОЧЕНЬ непонятным, даже если разбираешься в языке.) 
Валда, я думаю, что ты не одна - многие люди плохо относятся к арабскому языку.  А твой родной язык - это иврит, да?  Если ты действительно хочешь "спасительные" свойства арабского языка, наверное тебе следует обращаться к языку с точки зрения лингвиста.  Поинтересуйся тем, что у обоих языках существуют корни, состоящих из трёх букв, например. 
Я сам изучал арабский язык за недолгую время, но потом перестал его изучать.  Меня раздражало то, что литературный арабский язык так сильно отличается от местных диалектов.  Я помню, что я мог читать арабские газеты со словарём без особого труда, а если бы мне пришлось слушать двух арабов, говорящих на своём диалекте на улице, я бы ничего не понимал.  А я всех русских могу понять - неважно, живут ли они в Москве, Сочи, или Владивостоке.  Язык почти одинаковый везде. 
**Я говорю в основном об аэропортах в США и в Европе (включая в себя Россию), где обычный гражданин не часто встречается с арабским шрифтом.  Конечно, на Ближнем Востоке, где живут намного больше арабом и арабскоговорящих, ситуация другая.

----------


## Aurelian

Во Франции так много арабов, что скоро дети будут выбирать между арабским и арабским с французским акцентом.

----------


## Lampada

_ 
изучал арабский язык недолго (короткое время), но потом забросил
где живёт намного больше арабов_

----------


## Throbert McGee

Я думаю что вообще, арабы -- нормальные люди, и мусульмане -- тоже нормальные люди. Однако, если в одном человеке совпадают и мусульманская вера и арабская национальность, то я слегка беспокоюсь. (Правда, среди моих родственников есть мусульмане арабского происхождения, но я их считаю такими же нормальными пиндостанцами, как и я.)  
И мне главнее всего, что араб или мусульманин лишь соглашается с Томасом Джефферсоном: "Меня *ни в чём не оскорбляет*, если мой сосед заявит, что существует двадцать богов, или не одного бога. Это *не крадёт у меня кошелёк, и не ломает мне ногу*." (Оригинал: Нечто вроде "It doesn't offend me in any way if my neighbor declares that there are 20 gods, or no God at all. This neither picks my pocket nor breaks my leg.")

----------


## Throbert McGee

P.S. "It neither picks my purse/pocket nor breaks my leg/arm if my neighbor believes in twenty gods or no god" was definitely a favorite saying of Thomas Jefferson, but as far as I know, there's no proof that he was the original author of this quotation. However, it is widely associated with him. И кто оригинальным автором ни был, я считаю эту цитату одной из самых важных идей, во всей истории человечества. (And no matter who the original author was, I consider this quotation to be one of the most important ideas in the whole history of mankind.)

----------


## Valda

> Я думаю что вообще, арабы -- нормальные люди, и мусульмане -- тоже нормальные люди. Однако, если в одном человеке совпадают и мусульманская вера и арабская национальность, то я слегка беспокоюсь. (Правда, среди моих родственников есть мусульмане арабского происхождения, но я их считаю такими же нормальными пиндостанцами, как и я.)

 Что это "пиндостанцами"?

----------


## Throbert McGee

> Что это "пиндостанцами"?

 пиндос = "f*cking Yank"
Пиндостан = "Yankistan" or "Gringoland" or "AmeriKKKa"
пиндостанец = то же, как "пиндос" 
Orginally, *пиндос* was a somewhat rude term for a person of Greek ethnicity living near the Black Sea coast of Russia -- meaning something like "greasy Greeky." And it derives from a Greek word that simply meant "an inhabitant of the region near the *Pindus* mountains in northwest Greece." During the Kosovo war in the 1990s, Russian soldiers began using the term пиндос for U.S. soldiers, and then it came to be a rude word for Americans in general. No one knows why Russian soldiers decided to apply this word to Americans, but one theory is that it was a "phonetic euphemism" for *п**и**дор* -- which means "faggot" or "cocksucker" both in the literal sense of "a homosexual man" and in the figurative sense of "a worthless asshole who rides a loud, annoying Harley" (© _South Park_). So if this theory is true, then it's like the Russians were calling the Americans "cocksuckers," only they changed it to "cork-soakers" so that Americans who understood a bit of Russian wouldn't know what the Russians meant. 
In short, you should be careful about using the word "пиндос" because it's considered rude, but as an American, I find it rather funny and charming! 
P.S. As the Black Eyed Peas sang in "Pump It":  _Niggaz wanna hate on us?
Niggaz be envious!
I know why they hatin' on us -- 'Cause our style's so fabulous!_

----------


## Valda

Вы уже имели эту детальную информацию, или потратили время на ее изучение прежде чем отправить мне?  ::

----------


## Paul G.

> No one knows why Russian soldiers decided to apply this word to Americans, but one theory is that it was a "phonetic euphemism" for *п**и**дор* -- which means "faggot" or "cocksucker" both in the literal sense of "a homosexual man" and in the figurative sense of "a worthless asshole who rides a loud, annoying Harley" (© _South Park_). So if this theory is true...

 I have an alternative view. First, "пиндос" is not so rude as "faggot" etc. It's still a disparaging word, but no more. Second, I'm sure you know about the word "америкос" (= American, a bit offensive too) and about the word "пингвин" (= penguin). The word "пиндос" sounds for Russians like "*пин*гвин + америк*ос*". You know that penguins are fat, stupid and move awkwardly - like American soldiers look with their ammunition. That's the reason why the Russians soldiers called Americans "пиндосы". It has nothing to do with the Greek word, of course. Just sort of "phonetic transfer" (I'm not sure it is a correct term or not).

----------


## Throbert McGee

> Second, I'm sure you know about the word "америкос" (= American, a bit offensive too) and about the word "пингвин" (= penguin). The word "пиндос" sounds for Russians like "*пин*гвин + америк*ос*". You know that penguins are fat, stupid and move awkwardly - like American soldiers look with their ammunition.

 That's an interesting idea -- I've heard the word "америкос" but I didn't think about it as a possible source for "пиндос". 
After some Googling, I found that there's yet another theory that I hadn't heard before: The Spanish word _pendejo_ (пендехо) is popular slang in the American military, even among soldiers who don't speak Spanish. (It means дурак, although the more literal meaning is "a pubic hair"!) 
Although it's extremely unlikely that "пиндос" was in any way borrowed from _pendejo_, it's possible that the widespread use of the Spanish word by U.S. soldiers increased the popularity of "пиндос" among Russians. One can even imagine such a conversation taking place during the Kosovo war: 
AMERICAN: Privyet, _pendejo_!
RUSSIAN: Хэлло, "пиндос"!   

> Just sort of "phonetic transfer" (I'm not sure it is a correct term or not).

 English-speaking linguists would say that "*пин*гвин + америк*ос* = пиндос" is an example of a "portmanteau word" (слово-чемодан) -- a term invented by Lewis Carroll in _Through the Looking-Glass_.

----------


## Aurelian

Всё началось с того, когда русские (бывшие советские) военные увидели строевой шаг американских солдат. Этот шаг сильно отличался от советского. Единственная мысль, которая приходила на русский ум - они ходят так, как будто им кто-то "впендюрил". Называть их "впендюренными" было слишком длинно, "впендюрами" - не чувствовалась иностранность слова. Требовалось как бы иностранное окончание, и псевдоиспанское окончание "-ос" очень часто выручало (попадос, кидос, видос). Короче хорошо звучало "впендосы". Вскоре "в", как слабоартикулированный начальный звук исчез, а "е", как безударное, стало ближе к "и". Так получился "пиндос" с родиной Пиндосия (или Пиндостан) и аббревиатурой СШП.

----------


## Lampada

> Всё началось с того, когда русские (бывшие советские) военные увидели строевой шаг американских солдат. Этот шаг сильно отличался от советского. Единственная мысль, которая приходила на русский ум - они ходят так, как будто им кто-то "впендюрил". Называть их "впендюренными" было слишком длинно, "впендюрами" - не чувствовалась иностранность слова. Требовалось как бы иностранное окончание, и псевдоиспанское окончание "-ос" очень часто выручало (попадос, кидос, видос). Короче хорошо звучало "впендосы". Вскоре "в", как слабоартикулированный начальный звук исчез, а "е", как безударное, стало ближе к "и". Так получился "пиндос" с родиной Пиндосия (или Пиндостан) и аббревиатурой СШП.

 Странное отношение к американцам.  Звучит как презрительно-насмешливое  и свысока.  Почему тогда появилось столько англицизмов (англицизма?) в русском языке и разные американские игрушки вроде популярны у народа?  Вот бы мой сын удивился, если б узнал, что он называется _пиндос_ в России.  
Надеюсь, что наших американцев - со*сайт*цев трудно чем-нибудь таким задеть.

----------


## sperk

> Надеюсь, что наших американцев - со*сайт*цев трудно чем-нибудь таким задеть.

 Брань на вороту не виснет. ::

----------


## Aurelian

> Странное отношение к американцам.  Звучит как презрительно-насмешливое  и свысока.  Почему тогда появилось столько англицизмов (англицизма?) в русском языке и разные американские игрушки вроде популярны у народа?  Вот бы мой сын удивился, если б узнал, что он называется _пиндос_ в России.  
> Надеюсь, что наших американцев - со*сайт*цев трудно чем-нибудь таким задеть.

 Ну так это от военных всё пошло. У них прирожденное стремление к соперничеству, поэтому так важно повысить свою важность за счет принижения оппонента. А в случае русских и американцев - это как извечный спор, что лучше: Калашников или М16? А с англицизмами здесь нет никакой связи, тем более что в русском языке англицизмов просто нет. Startup - это англицизм, а стартап - это уже исконно русское слово.

----------


## Paul G.

> со*сайт*цев трудно чем-нибудь таким задеть.

 Лучше не употреблять это слово. Гомофобные настроения нам не нужны. Сосайтцы могут обидеться.

----------


## Lampada

> Лучше не употреблять это слово. Гомофобные настроения нам не нужны. Сосайтцы могут обидеться.

 Гомофобные настроения не просто от слов исходят.

----------


## maxmixiv

Лампада, очень немногие в России занимают взвешенную позицию по отношению к США. Есть странная любовь употреблять английские словечки с рязанским прононсом, с одной стороны, и лютая ненависть к Америке с другой. Большинству же, как обычно Всем похуй — Lurkmore
Так что, на кого нарвёшься... Не думаешь же, в самом деле, что можно без последствий заговорить по-английски с тем улыбчивым молодым человеком, который комментировал взрыв метеорита над Челябинском? (а Throbert любезно поделился видео).

----------


## Paul G.

> Лампада, очень немногие в России занимают взвешенную позицию по отношению к США.

 Можно подумать, кто-то среди американских реднеков занимает взвешенную позицию по отношению к России. Спой песенку на русском - придется с кулаками отстаивать свои права. 
Так что заискивать или оправдываться не надо. Пора уже как-то более аристократично себя вести, что ли. "Who are you to fucking lecture me?" и все дела.

----------


## maxmixiv

Ну, не знаю. "Тама" не был.

----------


## Yulia65

> А с англицизмами здесь нет никакой связи, тем более что в русском языке англицизмов просто нет. Startup - это англицизм, а стартап - это уже исконно русское слово.

 если я правильно понимаю слово "исконный", то оо значит "существующий искони, издавна", "коренной". "Стартап" - заимствование из английского, и поэтому, т.е. В силу своего англоязычного происхождения, не может быть коренным русским. 
А что до англицизмов, так это просто слова, заимствованные русским или другим языком из английского.  В русском из довольно много: шоппинг, монитор, менеджер, ток-шоу и т. д.

----------


## Yulia65

мне близки рассуждения Марка. Марк прав, что террористы могут быть самых разных национальностей и говорить на самых разных языках. Достаточно вспомнить трагедии в Бесланской школе или в московском театре во время спектакля "Норд-Ост" и др. события.  
А с другой стороны, разве не на арабском писал свои знаменитые афоризмы и стихи Омар Хайям?

----------


## Crocodile

> А с другой стороны, разве не на арабском писал свои знаменитые афоризмы и стихи Омар Хайям?

 Насколько я знаю, он писал их на фарси. Хотя, арабский он тоже хорошо знал, т.к. в его культуре арабский играл ту же роль, что и латынь в Европе.

----------


## Paul G.

> А с другой стороны, разве не на арабском писал свои знаменитые афоризмы и стихи Омар Хайям?

 Омар Хаям писал на фарси, так как был персом, а не арабом. На арабском он мог разве что какие-то научные труды сочинять, т.к. арабский - это своего рода восточная латынь (что логично, учитывая религию). И вообще, сравнивать перса с арабом - граничит с оскорблением.

----------


## Crocodile

Валда, надеюсь тебе знакома такая историческая личность как Маймонид (он же Рамбам). Так вот, бОльшая часть его философских трактатов и писем написаны по-арабски. Включая одно из самых известных его произведений "Путеводитель заблудших". Всё зависит от исторического/политического контекста.

----------


## MISSFOXYSWEETCHERRY

> Насколько я знаю, он писал их на фарси. Хотя, арабский он тоже хорошо знал, т.к. в его культуре арабский играл ту же роль, что и латынь в Европе.

 Excellent!    

> Омар Хаям писал на фарси, так как был персом, а не арабом. На арабском он мог разве что какие-то научные труды сочинять, т.к. арабский - это своего рода восточная латынь (что логично, учитывая религию). И вообще, сравнивать перса с арабом - граничит с оскорблением.

 Bravooo! How did you know these all?? Anyway! Very impressive

----------


## Yulia65

Спасибо за пояснения об Омаре Хайяме.  Век живи - век учись!  ::

----------


## Valda

> Валда, надеюсь тебе знакома такая историческая личность как Маймонид (он же Рамбам). Так вот, бОльшая часть его философских трактатов и писем написаны по-арабски. Включая одно из самых известных его произведений "Путеводитель заблудших". Всё зависит от исторического/политического контекста.

 Но где они теперь? Я имею в виду - люди как Омар? Где все великие ученые, инженеры, изобретатели? Все что у нас есть там теперь это религиозные промывание мозгов! Действительно, заметите, что наука была популярно в арабских странах в средние века. Но еще не больше. Что-то там случилось, что-то тёмный, и грустны, случилось. Я не знаю точно что, но они потеряли их величие ради религиозных фанатиков.

----------


## Crocodile

> Но где они теперь? Я имею в виду - люди как Омар? Где все великие ученые, инженеры, изобретатели? Все что у нас есть там теперь это религиозные промывание мозгов! Действительно, заметите, что наука была популярно в арабских странах в средние века. Но еще не больше. Что-то там случилось, что-то тёмный, и грустны, случилось. Я не знаю точно что, но они потеряли их величие ради религиозных фанатиков.

 Тут весь вопрос в том, что понимать под словом "величие".  ::  
С религиозной точки зрения, духовность противопоставляется материальности. А материальностью считаются естественные желания человека, управляемые животным началом. Следовательно, религиозное духовное величие состоит в отрицании своих естественных желаний или их трансформации в рамках господствующей религиозно-политической доктрины. Омар Хаям, как известно, был человеком, глубоко презирающим такой религиозный взгляд на жизнь. Ислам, по сути, намного менее аскетическая религия, чем, например христианство, которое управляло мозгами в Европе в те времена. Поэтому "величия" аналогичного Омару Хаяму, т.е. игривости ума и креативности, в Европе до Возрождения было намного меньше, чем в мусульманских странах.

----------


## gRomoZeka

Я согласна, что отношение к стране или культуре отчасти влияет на отношение человека к ее языку - и наоборот. 
 Например, я не люблю немецкий язык. Да и к Германиии отношусь прохладно, без интереса. Соответственно учить немецкий у меня нет никакого желания. Однако, если бы мне необходимо было его выучить (например, для работы), я уверена, что мое отношение к Германии и немецкому языку заметно бы улучшилось.  
Верно замечено в начале темы: твердое намерение изучать какой-то язык - это знак уважения, признание его важности для нас, ведь мы будем долгое время тратить на этот язык свое время и силы. Но верно и обратное! Начав учить язык, мы начинаем лучше понимать культуру и менталитет другого народа, больше уважать их, и со временем это может перерасти в настоящую любовь - и к языку, и к культуре, и к людям. 
А насчет арабского... Как ни странно, он у меня не ассоциируется с террористами. Скорее с Кораном и средневековой литературой. Звучание его мне тоже не очень нравится, но для меня несомненный плюс арабского языка - в арабской вязи (очень красиво!). Мне кажется, что когда человек пишет по-арабски, он должен испытывать эстетическое наслаждение, как от китайской каллиграфии.  ::

----------


## Crocodile

Громозека!! Сколько лет, сколько зим!! Где пропадала?  ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Громозека!! Сколько лет, сколько зим!! Где пропадала?

 Привет, дружище, реальная жизнь засосала.  ::  Рада тебя видеть!  ::

----------


## Crocodile

Ну, все. Теперь мы вдвое больше сена для нашей коровки запасем!  ::

----------


## Юрка

> Я думаю что вообще, арабы -- нормальные люди, и мусульмане -- тоже нормальные люди...

 Я бы сказал иначе: "и среди мусульман есть нормальные люди".  ::   

> И мне главнее всего, что араб или мусульманин лишь соглашается с Томасом Джефферсоном: "Меня *ни в чём не оскорбляет*, если мой сосед заявит, что существует двадцать богов, или не одного бога. Это *не крадёт у меня кошелёк, и не ломает мне ногу*."

 Меня настораживает то, что мусульмане очень часто говорят, что их религия истинная. Не одна из, а ИСТИННАЯ. Это автоматически означает, что все остальные не истинные. И не надо быть семи пядей во лбу, чтобы понять, что будет с нами, если большинство на нашей земле станут составлять мусульмане. Или истребят или загонят под лавку. 
P.S. В Коране сказано, что христиане - это люди Книги и их не надо уничтожать. Но вообще мусульмане не считают христианство истинной верой.
Причин несколько.
1. Пророк Мухамед был после пророка Иисуса. Это значит, что Мухамед нёс людям последние, самые свежие инструкции от бога.
2. Кроме того, мусульмане согласны считать христианами только тех, чьи предки приняли христианство до появления откровения пророка Мухамеда. Это 7 век. 
3. Мусульмане считают православных христиан идолопоклониками из-за их поклонения иконам.
4. Мусульмане считают христиан многобожцами из-за веры в Троицу. 
То есть даже христиане не спасуться при нашестивии мусульман. Не говоря уж о нас, о неверующих.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Меня настораживает то, что мусульмане очень часто говорят, что их религия истинная. Не одна из, а ИСТИННАЯ.

 Юрка, но ведь и христиане так говорят. Более того, большинство христиан считает, что только их ВЕТВЬ христианства истинная, а остальные христиане - "неправильные". ))
--
Спасибо за интересные факты. Пункт 2 очень занятный. Интересно, кого можно отнести к христианам по этому признаку?

----------


## Sibiriak

Так уж получилось, что в мире существует очень много *РЕ-ЛИГИЙ*. Что означает данное слово,  каждый может решить сам для себя, сейчас не об этом. И так уж получилось, что разных народов по земле ходит тоже большое количество. Развитие данных народов происходило в разных условиях, и вполне логично, что в целом, у данных народов развились свои характерные отличительные особенности. Эти особенности могут иметь как положительный характер, так и отрицательный, но они будут направлены на единственную глобальную цель: «*ПОМОЧЬ ВЫЖЕТЬ КОНКРЕТНОМУ НАРОДУ НА КОКРЕТНОЙ ТЕРЕТОРИИ*». Все остальные цели – вторичны. И если уж у народа (или какой-нибудь части народа), по каким-либо причинам, сформировалась потребность в проливании крови других народов, *то это исключительно ИХ потребность*, и данная потребность не насаждается РЕ-ЛИГИЯМИ, и уж тем более особенностями языка. Тут возникает обратный эффект, данные народы РЕ-ЛИГИЮ подводят под свой потребности. И истории это прекрасно известно, христиане пролили крови не меньше чем мусульмане, а может даже и больше.
А вот почему у некоторых народов возникает особенность, в виде потребности физически уничтожать другие народы, этот уже совсем другой разговор (Off-topic part is moved to Off-topics).

----------


## Юрка

> Юрка, но ведь и христиане так говорят.

 Да, но мне кажется, что есть разница между христианским миром и мусульманским. Христианский мир старше. Он отвоевал свои религиозные войны внутри себя и сходил в крестовые походы за границу. Пришёл к идее терпимости и даже дошёл до абсурда в этом. А у мусульман сунниты мочат шиитов, салафиты мочат суфиев, кафиров и муртадов. Сейчас они хотят завоевать мир, то есть их бессознательное находится на стадии крестовых походов.  

> Интересно, кого можно отнести к христианам по этому признаку?

 Искать таких надо среди греков, армян, египтян (копты), эфиопов, сирийцев, французов. Россия не вписывается в это, так как крещение Руси - это 10 век. Скандинавия, Польша, Литва тоже. 
Эту аргументацию я нашёл на одном чеченском форуме. Утверждалось, что Мухаммед называл христианами только тех, кто воспринял учение Христа до появления учения Мухаммеда. А более поздние христиане отвергли истинное учение. Мол, после появления истинного учения все должны становится мусульманами или умереть. Причём, в Коране есть всё (и убей, и не убей - всё зависит от конкретной суры). 
Конечно существуют и не кровожадные мусульмане. Но побеждают как правило кровожадные, даже если их меньше. Большинство подчиняется бешенному меньшинству. 
Показательно, как Лев Гумилёв описывает раннюю историю Ислама. 

> Создавшаяся консорция превратилась в субэтнос еще при жизни Мухаммеда и Абу-Бекра. Разросшись от нескольких десятков человек до нескольких десятков тысяч, мусульманский субэтнос завоевал всю Аравию и навязал арабам догму единобожия. Индифферентные мекканские купцы и бедуины пустынь предпочли, смерти или рабству лицемерное обращение в ислам. Так создался новый этнос с измененным стереотипом поведения, но с самоназанием – «арабы»... Арабы навязали разноэтническому населению Халифата свой язык и свою духовную культуру (ислам). Большинство покоренных народов стало арабоязычным, а там, где удержался свой язык, например в Персии, больше половины слов литературного языка – арабские.

----------


## Aurelian

(Удалено. Л.) Из-за каких-то карикатур, из-за какой-то сожженной книжки был нанесён немалый материальный ущерб со смертельными исходами, и оскорбление религиозных чувств - это не оправдание вершить погромы. Оскорбили тебя - подавай в суд, хулиганишь - пойдешь в тюрьму. Я считаю, никакая религия не стоит одной разбитой витрины. Будь я главой Франции, в то время когда арабы поджигали машины, я бы ввел военное положение в стране и отдал бы приказ отстреливать мародеров без суда и следствия по законам военного времени. А для сдавшихся организовал бы трудовые лагеря для репарации нанесенного ущерба.

----------


## Crocodile

> Оскорбили тебя - подавай в суд, хулиганишь - пойдешь в тюрьму. Я считаю, никакая религия не стоит одной разбитой витрины.

 Какое мещанство! С такими чувствами, с такой душой..  ::

----------


## Lampada

> «* ВЫЖЕТЬ ...НА КОКРЕТНОЙ ТЕРЕТОРИИ*».

  Если для смеха, то я не верю, что это кому-то смешно на этом форуме.

----------


## Sibiriak

Специально для ВАС старался *Lampada*!!!  Так лучше - *«ВЫЖИТЬ ... НА КОНКРЕТНОЙ ТЕРРИТОРИИ».* 
А так в принципе согласен, на ошибки надо указывать. Но это можно сделать по разному! Выбранный вами путь, *не совсем корректен* или даже *совсем не корректный*. Если по каким-либо причинам вы считаете, что мне не место на данном форуме, то у вас есть возможность вполне официально *заблокировать* мой аккаунт. Если нет, то вам, как никому, так как вы являетесь *модератором*, надо быть максимально корректной.

----------


## Юрка

> Марк прав, что террористы могут быть самых разных национальностей и говорить на самых разных языках. Достаточно вспомнить трагедии в Бесланской школе или в московском театре во время спектакля "Норд-Ост" и др. события.

 Там были чеченцы. Но ими руководят арабы. Чтобы понравиться арабам чеченцы в своё время отказались от национального флага с волком. Арабы хотят запретить им мужской религиозный танец (зикр). От арабов идёт подпитка деньгами и живой силой. Так что моё мнение: есть у терроризма национальность.

----------


## Throbert McGee

> Так что моё мнение: есть у терроризма национальность.

   уважаамые ТАварищи гаворящие-бесхвостые-ообезЬЯНы!!! привет, менгя зовут «КРОШечка» и я -- доМАЩняя ручная крыыса (вид «_Rattus norvegicus»_)!!! ПозВОЛьте миня предлоджить вам эцу цитату из СВЯтой Крысиной Библии [книга «Отгрызания» 3:49-58]...  *49* Once upon a time there was a pet shop with a large population of rats of different origins. There were Russian rats, French rats, Thai rats, Irish rats, Jewish rats, Chinese rats, Zulu rats, Mexican rats, New Zealand rats, and so forth. *50* Well, it happened that the American rats were very successful at everything -- they had the softest fur, the yellowest teeth, the fattest tummies, the stinkiest urine, the most comfortable and beautiful nests, the biggest piles of sunflower seeds, the smallest number of fathers accidentally eating their own babies. *51* Finally the Japanese rats said, after thinking very carefully: 
"It seems that the American rats are superior to us in many ways -- but there is no profit in biting our own tails from envy! *52* Therefore, we Japanese rats should diligently study their American methods, and try to imitate their most excellent and successful behaviors. *53* BUT, we must avoid copying the notorious bad habits and disgraceful manners that exist among the _baka gaijin_ American rats! *54* And perhaps we can even modify their good techniques to better fit our Japanese customs. *55* By this wise and balanced approach, in the end, we will improve ourselves until even the American rats envy us, without forgetting the Japanese traditions of our rat-ancestors -- hooray, _banzai_!!!"  *56* To which the Arab rats responded: "We have a much more simple solution. Let's just KILL those arrogant American rats, so that there won't be any rats who are better than the rest of us!" *57* _"Allahu akhbar_!" *58* ***ka-BOOOOOM***!   ЗЫ:: извмините за опечяатки! воооюбще я граМОТНАЯ крыса, однака -- у мения хвост ингда тащится по клаввиатуре!

----------


## Lampada

Я отредактировала название темы, потому что оно звучало обидно. 
Да, чувствую себя виноватой за то, что не сделала этого раньше.  Давайте постараемся быть более тактичными к чувствам других.

----------


## Serge_spb

Есть вопрос по теме. Кто-нибудь объяснит на пальцах (т.е. по-простому)
про диалекты\языковые группы? 
Допустим, есть желание заговорить по-арабски.
Имеет ли смысл изучить т.н.  *стандартный арабский (modern standart arabic),* 
если целью является использование его в ряде арабоговорящих стран. 
Уточнения: 
1. страна для частого общения - ОАЭ (Дубай) (UAE \ Dubai); все остальные страны на
Аравийском полуострове (Arabic Peninsula), далее в сторону Сирии\Ирака\Израиля (Syria\Iraq\Israel). Северная Африка (Ливия, Египет) мало интересуют, но будет здорово, если и там как-то будут понимать. 
2. само собой, нет в мыслях освоить до совершенства и пр. амбиций. Нужен базовый словарный запас+ желательно письменность.
1000-3000 слов, не более 
Знаю, что есть статьи на википидии и пр., но читать все оттуда лень - без пол-литра там не разберешься.  :: 
upd Тем более, в реальности все зачастую иначе, чем в теории.

----------


## Lampada

> Есть вопрос по теме. Кто-нибудь объяснит на пальцах (т.е. по-простому)
> про диалекты\языковые группы? 
> Допустим, есть желание заговорить по-арабски.
> Имеет ли смысл изучить т.н.  *стандартный арабский (modern standart arabic),* 
> если целью является использование его в ряде арабоговорящих стран. 
> Уточнения: 
> 1. страна для частого общения - ОАЭ (Дубай) (UAE \ Dubai); все остальные страны на
> Аравийском полуострове (Arabic Peninsula), далее в сторону Сирии\Ирака\Израиля (Syria\Iraq\Israel). Северная Африка (Ливия, Египет) мало интересуют, но будет здорово, если и там как-то будут понимать. 
> 2. само собой, нет в мыслях освоить до совершенства и пр. амбиций. Нужен базовый словарный запас+ желательно письменность.
> ...

 Подожди Захрочку - _plosheet_. Она часто бывает в чате. Я думаю, что она может тебе помочь.

----------


## yazter

> Во Франции так много арабов, что скоро дети будут выбирать между арабским и арабским с французским акцентом.

 Ну давай, я араб, не живу в Париже и лично мне не нравится. Научился русскому языку самостоятельно, но, правда, я давно на нем не разговаривал (точнее, писал), но постараюсь. 
С кем я ни говорил, а почти каждый второй русский знакомый неизменно говорил об "арабах в Париже". То навязывают свою культуру, то сеют хаос, то не стремятся ассимилироваться, и так далее и тому подобное. 
Ну понятно, где ни жил, надо ассимилироваться, изучать официальный язык, и уважать местный закон. Но когда иностранец не хочет ассимилироваться, несмотря на то, что там родился и жил, не хочет изучать язык, и даже настаивает на то, чтобы его же родной язык стал официальным языком, и потом говорит о дискриминации , и демонстрирует (то есть, поджигает весь город) когда государство не потакает его прихотям, то проблемой является сам человек, а не страна, в которой он живет. 
Тут речь идет, конечно, о Таллине.  
Вот там русскоязычные не хотели ассимилироваться, требовали, чтобы русский язык стал официальным, и потом погружали весь город в смятение из-за какой-то статуи, предмет которой сами русские не знают кто. При сравнении ситуаций в Эстонии и Франции, видно становится сходство и, следовательно, лицемерие. Вы, конечно, имеете право на свое мнение, но перед тем, как говорить такие вещи, убедитесь, что Вы сами не без греха.   
=) 
ЗЫ спасибо всем заранее за исправления)

----------


## Valda

Я хотела что-то прояснить. Эта тема, не предназначена быть политическая. Только хотела говорить о языке, и то факт, что сожалею, что не изучила арабский язык когда была маленькой (и когда у меня был шанс). И, рассказывала, что вырастала с предрассудком в семье... и это не так просто освободиться от предрассудка. Поэтому, у меня есть связь в голове между терроризмом и этом языком... и хотела знать если я здесь единственная. Это всё. Извините, если вредила кому-либо. Я не веру в расизм.

----------

